# Recommendations on where to purchase essential oils



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I use 
http://www.iherb.com/


----------



## johns bees (Jan 25, 2009)

try Russell apairy they have what you arelooking for reasonably priced too.


----------



## JRing (Jun 12, 2011)

I use Russell's or buy my own at a pharmacy I work at locally.


----------



## Don'tWorryBeeHappy (May 13, 2011)

Good prices, but you might have to purchase min order.

http://www.camdengrey.com/


----------



## TxFirefighter (Dec 14, 2010)

google LorAnn Oils.
This is where every bee supplier gets their oils from, dadant carries them..etc..cheaper to buy from the source direct.


----------



## baldwinbees (Mar 2, 2010)

depends on what u want them for.If you are just wanting a scent,just about any health food store.If you are looking for oils to benefit your health then go to DoTerra,or young living


----------



## Seymore (May 1, 2009)

I'll check these out. Very helpful start. Thanks everyone!


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

brambleberry is another source


----------

